# What color patterns are my babies?



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

#1 mother is Nubian/Boer/alpine
#2 same mother
Father is mini Nubian 
#3 mother is alpine/Nubian
#4 same mother
Father is mini Nubian
Last pic is father
View attachment 229495
View attachment 229497
View attachment 229498
View attachment 229499
View attachment 229501
View attachment 229502
View attachment 229503


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

double j said:


> #1 mother is Nubian/Boer/alpine
> #2 same mother
> Father is mini Nubian
> #3 mother is alpine/Nubian
> ...


Pic


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

double j said:


> Pic
> View attachment 229505
> View attachment 229506
> View attachment 229507
> View attachment 229508


Mother's and father
View attachment 229509
View attachment 229510


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Some pictures aren't showing up 
View attachment 229513


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

double j said:


> Some pictures aren't showing up
> View attachment 229513
> View attachment 229514


.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

@CountyLineAcres

Edit: Whoops, never mind, just saw she replied in your other thread


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Goatastic43 said:


> @CountyLineAcres
> 
> Edit: Whoops, never mind, just saw she replied in your other thread


Thank you for the tag!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

CountyLineAcres said:


> Thank you for the tag!


No problem!  Thanks for helping us all!


----------

